# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Las tablas desde el Aire - Abril de 2013

## Avioneto

> En Embalses.net se necesitan ya fotillos aéreas de Las Tablas, Las Lagunas y las muchas maravillas que te encuentras en tus salidas. Todo un lujo tenerte aquí.


Gracias REEGE!! Disculpad el retraso, ahí os dejo algunas cosillas. El día estaba precioso, toda la zona rebosa vida, es impresionante el agua que hay!!











Villarta de San Juan

----------


## Avioneto

Las Tablas esta mañana...

----------


## Luján

> Gracias REEGE!! Disculpad el retraso, ahí os dejo algunas cosillas. El día estaba precioso, toda la zona rebosa vida, es impresionante el agua que hay!!


Gracias por las imágenes. Ya estábamos pensando en ir a buscarte y tirarte de las orejas por hacernos esperar  :Wink: 
Realmente impresionantes. Con tu permiso, edito tu mensaje para ponerlas en grande, así se ven bien de entrada.

----------


## Avioneto

Daimiel...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Las Tablas esta mañana...


Muchas gracias, esos documentos son muy valiosos. Al menos para mí.

El cauce del Guadiana a la derecha se ve imponente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Avioneto

> Gracias por las imágenes. Ya estábamos pensando en ir a buscarte y tirarte de las orejas por hacernos esperar 
> Realmente impresionantes. Con tu permiso, edito tu mensaje para ponerlas en grande, así se ven bien de entrada.


Os tengo una sorpresita que me ha llevado toda la tarde, seguro que merece la pena la espera...

Edita, edita.

----------


## Luján

> Os tengo una sorpresita que me ha llevado toda la tarde, seguro que merece la pena la espera...
> 
> Edita, edita.


Qué nervios.....

joeeeeeee que yo me tengo que ir a la cama.....  :Wink:

----------


## Avioneto

Esta parte no sé cómo se llama, seguro que soy el único de todo el foro, ja,ja,ja, pero me ha parecido preciosa:

----------


## Avioneto

> Qué nervios.....
> 
> joeeeeeee que yo me tengo que ir a la cama.....


Bueno, pues allá va:

http://vimeo.com/63931292

----------


## faeton

Muchísimas gracias Avioneto. Menudas fotos, imágenes  más espectaculares. Gracias, gracias y gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, pues allá va:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63931292


Peazo de video.

Como se dice vulgarmente, me sangran las manos de aplaudirte.

Saluods. Miguel

----------


## Avioneto

Otras dos de Villarta, estaba impresionante...


Archivo Adjunto 11109 Archivo Adjunto 11110

----------


## Avioneto

> Peazo de video.
> 
> Como se dice vulgarmente, me sangran las manos de aplaudirte.
> 
> Saluods. Miguel


La leche!! Se ha despertado todo el mundo o quee?? Ya sabía yo que os iba a gustar

----------


## Calatravo

> Esta parte no sé cómo se llama, seguro que soy el único de todo el foro, ja,ja,ja, pero me ha parecido preciosa:


Esa zona si no estoy equivocado es lo que se conoce como Puente Alto, es el Cigüela después de haber recibido el agua del Záncara y antes de entrar en Las Tablas

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La leche!! Se ha despertado todo el mundo o quee?? Ya sabía yo que os iba a gustar


Yo no me he acostado esperando la sorpresa. Y llevo arriba desde las 6 de la mañana.

y menuda sorpresa!!!

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Otras dos de Villarta, estaba impresionante...
> 
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 11109 Archivo Adjunto 11110


Estas se han quedado colgadas.

----------


## Avioneto

La zona de la planta solar...

----------


## Avioneto

> Estas se han quedado colgadas.


Vaya, gracias! Otra vez...

----------


## faeton

Joer ! no puedo parar de deleitarme con estos documentos.  :Smile:

----------


## Avioneto

Bueno, y las últimas... Que ustedes lo disfruten!!

----------


## Avioneto

Me dejada una de Arenas de San Juan que no ha quedado mal. Ahora sí!

----------


## No Registrado

Para los que hemos paseado esta zona, en pleno verano, con un calor tórrido, ver estas imágenes como de otro mundo...¡cómo estará de vida! A veces, en las tablas, no se ve a los patos y otros habitantes, pero se les oye en concierto, es un sueño, una sensación que yo sólo he tenido en la selva tropical. Es una verdadera e impresionante suerte que el paludismo se haya podido erradicar y podamos disfrutar de semejante espectáculo que, mal que les pese a tantos derrotistas, ha vuelto para no marcharse. No será tan puro como era antes, pero la naturaleza se adapta y sale adelante.

Algunas personas han visto desaparecer sus terrenos de cultivo, por los que seguro que un día se pagara un buen precio y no podrán compartir nuestra alegría, pero espero que reciban ayudas públicas que, por una vez estarían plenamente justificadas, porque la pérdida de sus terrenos es consecuencia de un error de la planificación territorial del Estado, que, por otra parte, hay que poner en el contexto histórico en que se produjo. En aquel momento, no ya en España, sino en todo el mundo, se consideraba una buena cosa desecar estas lagunas "insalubres" para convertirlas en terrenos de cultivo. Y se creía que se hacía una gran labor....Todavía tenemos que dar gracias de que no se acabase con las Tablas de forma definitiva, ha sido una gran fortuna,  y una muestra de que la sensibilidad de muchas personas que luego quedan en el anonimato ha protegido grandes joyas de la naturaleza y del arte.

Felicidades, manchegos

----------


## Luján

Impresionante. Simplemente impresionante. Ahora toca el análisis del vídeo por parte de los grandes conocedores de la zona.

La música elegida, genial. Especialmente la última.  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

> Bueno, pues allá va:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63931292


Expectacular, para los que somos de muy lejos nos sirve de mucho tus reportajes

----------


## jason

Tremendo Avioneto, una pasada  :Wink: 

P


> ara los que hemos paseado esta zona, en pleno verano, con un calor tórrido, ver estas imágenes como de otro mundo...¡cómo estará de vida! A veces, en las tablas, no se ve a los patos y otros habitantes, pero se les oye en concierto, es un sueño, una sensación que yo sólo he tenido en la selva tropical. Es una verdadera e impresionante suerte que el paludismo se haya podido erradicar y podamos disfrutar de semejante espectáculo que, mal que les pese a tantos derrotistas, ha vuelto para no marcharse. No será tan puro como era antes, pero la naturaleza se adapta y sale adelante.
> 
> Algunas personas han visto desaparecer sus terrenos de cultivo, por los que seguro que un día se pagara un buen precio y no podrán compartir nuestra alegría, pero espero que reciban ayudas públicas que, por una vez estarían plenamente justificadas, porque la pérdida de sus terrenos es consecuencia de un error de la planificación territorial del Estado, que, por otra parte, hay que poner en el contexto histórico en que se produjo. En aquel momento, no ya en España, sino en todo el mundo, se consideraba una buena cosa desecar estas lagunas "insalubres" para convertirlas en terrenos de cultivo. Y se creía que se hacía una gran labor....Todavía tenemos que dar gracias de que no se acabase con las Tablas de forma definitiva, ha sido una gran fortuna, y una muestra de que la sensibilidad de muchas personas que luego quedan en el anonimato ha protegido grandes joyas de la naturaleza y del arte.
> 
> Felicidades, manchegos


Así pienso yo también. Gracisa por lo que me toca de manchego  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

bonito video .

gracias .

¿ empieza el lo que en google maps llaman " casa de la carcel de los rios " ?

donde se junta el canal del guadiana alto y el zancara ? 

en el video se ve que los maximos rellenos se han producido en la estructura mas artificial  : la central fotoelectrica .

es la unica cercana al paleocauce que no se ha inudado .

----------


## Avioneto

> bonito video .
> 
> gracias .
> 
> ¿ empieza el lo que en google maps llaman " casa de la carcel de los rios " ?
> 
> donde se junta el canal del guadiana alto y el zancara ?


Creo que así es, pero no veo que aparezca el nombre de la casa en Google maps. Son las coordenadas 39.308269,-3.238649 de Google maps. Si buscais este número en Google maps, aparecerá una flecha verde: ahí es donde empieza el video. Y en la foto de Daimiel, la pequeña finca que se ve en primer plano es esta: 39.106982,-3.613713

Se me olvidó decir anoche que también colgé un par de fotos de la presa Montoro y otras dos de El Vicario, que como bien sabréis también están a rebosar. Tendré que volver por Zuacorta, que me lo dejé atrás sin querer, lo siento vaya.

----------


## DonQuijote

Exacto el video empieza en la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares, por donde cruza el Záncara y el canal del Guadiana (o rio viejo del Guadiana) justo antes de juntarse estos dos y el Gigüela. Muchisimas gracias por compartirlo, magnifica edición.

----------


## No Registrado

Muchisimas gracias avioneto, en la foto de Daimiel que pusiste al principio ¿cuál es esa laguna que sale? 

Gracias

----------


## Avioneto

> Muchisimas gracias avioneto, en la foto de Daimiel que pusiste al principio ¿cuál es esa laguna que sale? 
> 
> Gracias


Pues si no me equivoco es la Laguna del Escopillo, pero sobredimensionada por la gran cantidad de agua, como todo lo demás, ja, ja. Las coordenadas de Google maps son: 39.101758,-3.618021  , justo al Norte del casco urbano de Daimiel.

----------


## Avioneto

Anoche me dejé en el tintero alguna foto más de las Tablas, de la zona más al Este:






















El centro de la cuarta fotografía es esto:  39.183803,-3.668318  
Bueno, ya tenéis para entreteneros analizando un rato, JA,JA,JA!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues si no me equivoco es la Laguna del Escopillo, pero sobredimensionada por la gran cantidad de agua, como todo lo demás, ja, ja. Las coordenadas de Google maps son: 39.101758,-3.618021  , justo al Norte del casco urbano de Daimiel.



Es la de Navaseca

----------


## No Registrado

> Es la de Navaseca


Eso iba a decir, no me encajaba esa carretera, y las coordenadas que das están más la este de la Escoplillo. En el mapa de IGN la llaman Navaseca. No soy de la zona pero creo que es esa. Muchas gracias

----------


## No Registrado

La rescato:

http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...6&d=1365807666

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas gracias avioneto por estas fotos y el espectacular vídeo. Es un privilegio tenerte aquí y poder disfrutar con tus reportajes.
Mil gracias

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante, Avioneto, me acabo de conectar y me he quedado flipado, totalmente.
El vuelo es para gozar y llorar de alegría. La música inmejorable y como dice Luján, la del final no podía estar mejor escogida.
No me extraña que haya flamencos ni que hayan surgencias nuevas, no me extraña que los habitantes concienciados estén alborozados. Es uno de los mejores, mejor dicho, es el mejor momento de la zona en muchos años, y lo bueno es que será duradero.
Gracias Avioneto, me rindo bajo tus alas.

----------


## daimieleño

Avioneto, mil gracias por las imagenes.

Fue todo un acierto la propuesta que te plantee y como ves a la gente le ha encantado.

Son fotos de portada de periódico nacional y video para las noticias!!!

¡¡muchisimas gracias!!

----------


## Chin93

Increíble Avioneto, precioso. Mil gracias. Y como dice la canción, uno mira esas imágenes y sólo puede pensar para sí mismo... qué mundo más bonito. Muchísimas gracias.

----------


## juanlo

Impresionante todo Avioneto, tanto las fotos como el vídeo. Muchísimas gracias por compartirlo con todos nosotros.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Esta parte no sé cómo se llama, seguro que soy el único de todo el foro, ja,ja,ja, pero me ha parecido preciosa:


Esta es la parte final de la junta de los rios Gigüela y Záncara (aunque la mayor parte del agua viene de Peñarroya).

----------


## zaramapoli

Muchas gracias Avioneto. Os sigo desde hace tiempo y me había dado pereza registrarme y postear algo, pero con el vídeo no me he podido resistir, jajajaj

----------


## albertillovernel

En primer lugar, felicitar a Avioneto por su magnífico reportaje fotográfico. Ya podemos guardar el enlace, porque sus fotos y vídeo serán objeto de disección y de estudio por gran parte de quienes seguimos este foro. También son la mejor tarjeta de presentación para que las autoridades se tomen en serio la recuperación del dominio público hidráulico, cosa que pienso sera muy dificil, visto el destrozo que se ha hecho en el 90% del curso de Záncara, Gigüela y Guadiana y buena parte del Azuer (al que ya esperan meterle mano y "limpiar" este verano  :Mad: ).

Ayer tarde pasé por Zuacorta y, como decís, había cuatro flamencos alimentándose por allí. Quise medir el perímetro inundado, pero desistí en cuanto el terreno comenzó a ceder bajo el peso de las ruedas de la bici (y bajo mis pies, seguidamente).
Fijaos primero en el colorcillo que tienen las aguas, algo menos marcado en la zona al sur del camino...


Y bastante más rojizo en el caso del que llamábamos "segundo afloramiento", y que ya se han unido (de hecho, pasé por una zona del camino con casi 15 cm. de profundidad). Está claro que no son de este color por estar en zona de piritas como en Rio Tinto; fijo que es por la presencia de algas -y en cantidad-


De hecho, si no hubiera "comida" en forma de algas en el agua, estos amigos alados no estarían metiendo la cabeza en ella, ni siquiera estarían aquí. Pero no me extrañaría que próximamente volvieran con más congéneres; la calidad de las aguas es muy superior a la que pueda haber en Navaseca, y si tienen alimento...


Bordeando la laguna junto al molino, tuve una vista algo más cercana del grupo.


Y forzando al máximo el aumento de la cámara...




Estuve también plantando estaquillas de álamo blanco estratégicamente, aprovechando que la humedad del nivel freático llega más de un metro por encima de la lámina de agua, al menos en ésta zona. Si aumenta otro metro más de aquí hasta el verano (y la inundación no sube excesivamente), quizás consigan agarrar y soportar los rigores de julio y agosto

----------


## Avioneto

> Impresionante. Simplemente impresionante. Ahora toca el análisis del vídeo por parte de los grandes conocedores de la zona.


Bueno, ante todo muchísimas a gracias a todos por la genial acogida que ha tenido el reportaje!!

He de decir que el video fue grabado en alta resolución (1920x1080) pero en internet está subido, para que pese menos, a 1280x720, lo que hace que se pierda bastante en detalle. Si alguien tiene interés en conseguirlo a alta resolución para analizarlo o lo que sea menester, puede  pinchar en este enlace:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/clfwf5nn9...ZciT?n=2060802

Si no le funciona este enlace puede escribirme un mensaje personal indicándome una dirección de correo cualquiera a la que le llegará una invitación de Dropbox, de esa manera también podrá ver el video en HD y descargarlo (después de un buen rato, pesa 1,85 Gb).

Un abrazo!!

----------


## Jc_Econo

Hace unos días alguien preguntaba por la ubicación de los "Ojos Viejos". Seguramente los senior del foro lo teneis claro (los nuevos no lo tenemos tanto). Voy a poner unas fotos (algunas sacadas de mensajes del foro) y me decís si estoy en lo cierto. Felicidades a todos por este magnífico lugar de encuentro.

Este es el detalle de un mapa del siglo XIX:



Estas son unas fotos aéreas hechas antes y después de hacer la carretera Manzanares-Villarrubia:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Aquí trato de poner en relación mapa y fotos:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Posible ubicación utilizando Google Maps (esperemos que el 23 nos saque de dudas pronto)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## No Registrado

Parecía, a primera vista, que el aumento de nivel se hubiera ralentizado mucho. Como no hay nada mejor que comparar he cogido las referencias de tres puntos con fotos del 6 y el 13 de abril y lo cierto es que, aunque más lento, sigue subiendo.

También dejo foto de un nuevo afloramiento en la zona:

http://daimieldiario.blogspot.com.es...s-dias-en.html


Lo de avioneto ha sido fabuloso. La próxima, acuérdate de Zuacorta porque ya, como dice Albertillo, es complicado moverse por el perímetro y muy difícil transmitir en fotos a pie de afloramientos en lo que se ha convertido la zona inundada. Una imagen aérea sería lo ideal.

Un saludo a todos. Totem.

----------


## Jc_Econo

Parece que la combinación mapa-fotos ha salido cortada. La pongo entera:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## faeton

> Hace unos días alguien preguntaba por la ubicación de los "Ojos Viejos". Seguramente los senior del foro lo teneis claro (los nuevos no lo tenemos tanto). Voy a poner unas fotos (algunas sacadas de mensajes del foro) y me decís si estoy en lo cierto. Felicidades a todos por este magnífico lugar de encuentro.
> 
> Este es el detalle de un mapa del siglo XIX:
> 
> 
> 
> Estas son unas fotos aéreas hechas antes y después de hacer la carretera Manzanares-Villarrubia:
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las fotos y el trabajo.  Complementando tu post, he hecho un "cutre-paint" , del hipotético curso del Guadiana por la zona, teniendo el cuenta el trazado que dicta los mapas de ese curso antiguo, y el color de la tierra que se distingue, de tal manera que nos podemos hacer una idea.

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por la localización, jc_Econo... El ojo de Mari López, por tanto, está arado y destruído como temíamos. Mucho tendría que subir el nivel para que volviera a surgir, y dudo que fuese en el mismo sitio o tuviera igual potencia. Soy menos escéptico respecto a lo que suceda aguas abajo, en la zona del Pico, el Sordico y el rincón, que quizá tomen el relevo de aquellos "Ojos del Guadiana" históricos.

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, ante todo muchísimas a gracias a todos por la genial acogida que ha tenido el reportaje!!
> 
> He de decir que el video fue grabado en alta resolución (1920x1080) pero en internet está subido, para que pese menos, a 1280x720, lo que hace que se pierda bastante en detalle. Si alguien tiene interés en conseguirlo a alta resolución para analizarlo o lo que sea menester, puede escribirme un mensaje personal indicándome una dirección de correo a la que le llegará una invitación de Dropbox, de esa manera podrá ver el video en HD y descargarlo (después de un buen rato, pesa 1,85 Gb).
> 
> Un abrazo!!


Con el análisis me refería a que los de la zona dijeran: En el minuto tal se ve tal zona, con un encharcamiento tal, en el minuto cual se ve tal otra zona, sin agua desde hace cual tiempo,.... etc.

No sé si me explico.

Incluso, quizás alguien que conozca la zona y sepa las distancias hasta pueda hacer un cálculo de superficie encharcada y, por qué no, volumen.

Vamos, cosas así.

En cuanto a descargar el vídeo, yo lo quiero. Ahora mismo te mando un email.


EDITO:

Si se te ocurre, y puedes, quizás también estaría bien un paseo por la otra zona. Desde el preparque hacia Peñarroya. O donde sea, que yo me pierdo en esta zona.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Gracias por la localización, jc_Econo... El ojo de Mari López, por tanto, está arado y destruído como temíamos. Mucho tendría que subir el nivel para que volviera a surgir, y dudo que fuese en el mismo sitio o tuviera igual potencia. Soy menos escéptico respecto a lo que suceda aguas abajo, en la zona del Pico, el Sordico y el rincón, que quizá tomen el relevo de aquellos "Ojos del Guadiana" históricos.


Cuando pasé en Jueves Santo me bajé del coche y estuve mirando y remirando casi media hora intentando buscar los restos del ojo de Mari-López. Algun resquicio. Pasé por la zona señalada por el compañero, que estaba verde y con barro, y no me imaginé que quizás lo estaba pisando.
 Una pena, yo también creo que es más difícil que ese ojo vuelva a brotar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## faeton

> Con el análisis me refería a que los de la zona dijeran: En el minuto tal se ve tal zona, con un encharcamiento tal, en el minuto cual se ve tal otra zona, sin agua desde hace cual tiempo,.... etc.
> 
> No sé si me explico.
> 
> Incluso, quizás alguien que conozca la zona y sepa las distancias hasta pueda hacer un cálculo de superficie encharcada y, por qué no, volumen.
> 
> Vamos, cosas así.
> 
> En cuanto a descargar el vídeo, yo lo quiero. Ahora mismo te mando un email.
> ...


Espero que te pueda hacer una idea.  Hazte la idea que todo eso estaba seco. 
Este mapilla artesano, espero que  os pueda ayudar para hacernos  una idea del maravilloso y excelso vídeo de Avioneto y de la belleza de lo grabado.

----------


## Luján

> Espero que te pueda hacer una idea.  Hazte la idea que todo eso estaba seco. 
> Este mapilla artesano, espero que  os pueda ayudar para hacernos  una idea del maravilloso y excelso vídeo de Avioneto y de la belleza de lo grabado.


Hombre, la idea de que estaba seco ya la tenía. Y más seco que un bocata de polvorones en el desierto de Atacama  :Wink: 


Genial. Gracias por el mapa. Ahora me oriento mejor con el vídeo.

Pues le "tocaría" entonces hacer Gigüela (o Cigüela (Son el mismo, ¿verdad?)) arriba ¿No?

¿O esa zona no esta (tan) encharcada?

----------


## faeton

Si el mismo río con dos nombres, por este motivo:




> El complicado nombre de este río ha pasado por diversas vicisitudes. Ya en época romana era llamado Sego, tal vez en honor a Segóbriga, cuyas ruinas baña hoy en día. Los árabes lo denominaron Sígula y en tiempos de la Reconquista fue el Xihuella. En las Relaciones topográficas de Felipe II aparece el nombre de Xigüela, donde se informa que «El río Gigüela que nace en el Obispado de Cuenca muere en Guadiana». En la actualidad su nombre también es controvertido pues aparece con dos grafías, Cigüela o Gigüela.  
> Fuente : wilkipedia


.

Antes, sería mejor el remonte del Azuer,  Zuacorta y los Ojos  :Wink:  . Me da la impresión que quien realmente está metiendo más agua es el Guadiana Viejo (vamos lo que sale por Peñarroya), aunque por pedir.....

----------


## cayo

> Bueno, ante todo muchísimas a gracias a todos por la genial acogida que ha tenido el reportaje!!
> 
> He de decir que el video fue grabado en alta resolución (1920x1080) pero en internet está subido, para que pese menos, a 1280x720, lo que hace que se pierda bastante en detalle. Si alguien tiene interés en conseguirlo a alta resolución para analizarlo o lo que sea menester, puede escribirme un mensaje personal indicándome una dirección de correo a la que le llegará una invitación de Dropbox, de esa manera podrá ver el video en HD y descargarlo (después de un buen rato, pesa 1,85 Gb).
> 
> Un abrazo!!


Impresionantes imágenes, de documental.

Gran trabajo.

Gracias.

Sería maravilloso poder ver la zona de los Ojos del Guadiana de igual forma.

----------


## Azuer

> Con el análisis me refería a que los de la zona dijeran: En el minuto tal se ve tal zona, con un encharcamiento tal, en el minuto cual se ve tal otra zona, sin agua desde hace cual tiempo,.... etc.
> 
> No sé si me explico.
> 
> Incluso, quizás alguien que conozca la zona y sepa las distancias hasta pueda hacer un cálculo de superficie encharcada y, por qué no, volumen.
> 
> Vamos, cosas así.



A ver, voy a intentar hacer algo parecido a lo que sugiere Luján. El nombre de las fincas y los parajes los podéis consultar en el _SigPac_ para hacer el recorrido sobre el mapa.

00:00.- Como ya se ha dicho, el vídeo comienza a la altura de la *carretera CM-3107 de Alcázar de San Juan a Manzanares*. La casa que se ve es la *Casa de la Cárcel de los Ríos*.

00:23 a 00:25.- Junta del canal del Guadiana (izqda) con el Záncara (a la dcha).

00:30.- _Vado de los Negros_. La casa que se ve a la izquierda es el *Herradero del Quintanar*, y la de la derecha el *Herradero de Guerrero*, donde hay un puente sobre el Záncara.

00:50.- La casa del centro, totalmente rodeada de agua, es la *Casa Cotillos de Bolsa*. Las naves de ganado que se ven en el extremo de la derecha, corresponden a la *Casa del Destete*, ya en el paraje de _las Tablillas del Záncara_.

01:20.- *TABLILLAS DEL ZÁNCARA* totalmente inundadas. La casa que se ve a la izquierda son los *Porches de Bolsa*.

01:50-01:55.- Unión del Záncara con el canal del Cigüela. Paraje de _El Ojuelo_.

02:40-02:50.- *Casa de Zenón Montes*. El puente sobre el Cigüela es el de la *carretera de Herencia a Llanos del Caudillo*, donde hay una estación de aforo.

03:05.- _Vega del Mojón Blanco_.

03:33.- *Casa de los Torreones*. Al fondo ya se ve Villarta de San Juan.

04:20-04:27.- *VILLARTA DE SAN JUAN*. _La Isla_ y puente de la N-IV.

04:35.- *VILLARTA DE SAN JUAN*. Puente romano.

04:45-05:10.- Parajes de _La Calerilla_ y _La Motilla_.

05:20-05:45.- Termosolar de Villarta.

06:10-06:15.- *ARENAS DE SAN JUAN*, carretera N-420.

06:50.- Parajes _Los Bajeros_ y _La Vega_.

07:26.- *Puente Máximo*.

07:48.- *Puente de los Sacristanes*, en el camino del Medianil.

08:00.- *Puente de Hierro*, en el camino del Embarcadero.

08:10.- *Carretera de Villarrubia de los Ojos a Manzanares*.

08:25.- *VILLARRUBIA DE LOS OJOS*.

----------


## Chin93

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Aprovecho para dejar un mapa (hecho a lo guarro con el Paint, pero da una idea) de la zona inundada entre la carretera de Manzanares y Arenas

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A ver, voy a intentar hacer algo parecido a lo que sugiere Luján. El nombre de las fincas y los parajes los podéis consultar en el _SigPac_ para hacer el recorrido sobre el mapa.


Muchas gracias, es de mucha utilidad para los que no estamos familiarizados.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Azakán

> Impresionante, Avioneto, me acabo de conectar y me he quedado flipado, totalmente.
> El vuelo es para gozar y llorar de alegría. La música inmejorable y como dice Luján, la del final no podía estar mejor escogida.


Pues por letra... la segunda sí que le queda que ni pintada al vídeo.

Gracias, Avioneto.

----------


## perdiguera

Una pregunta: ¿ese diario puede poner lo de Avioneto?
¿Es gratis?

----------


## Calatravo

Actualización de abril del pozo de Las Perdigueras en Alcázar: *35,38 metros
*

Nuevo mejor dato de toda la serie. Una subida de medio metro en dos semanas aproximadamente. Nivel freático: 619,62 metros aprox

http://www.aguasdealcazar.com/index.asp?iden=43

Saludos

----------


## willi

> Una pregunta willi, ¿lo que llamas azud es lo que en la reunión del año pasado llamamos calzada romana?
> Gracias.


No se perdiguera, hay no estaba, yo me uní  al grupo acompañado de DonQuijote  en Zuacorta.
Pero creo que si porque albertillo me comento algo de la calzada romana. El azud como yo digo está al lado de los carteles en la primera foto.

----------


## Jc_Econo

Un par de preguntas que me surgen viendo las imágenes del magnífico trabajo de Avioneto:

- ¿Las inundaciones se deben a desbordamientos del cauce o se deben a "reventones" laterales del mismo?

- ¿El grueso del volumen de agua procede del Záncara o del Alto Guadiana? (El Cigüela no parece aportar mucho. Minuto 1:50)

----------


## Chin93

La segunda 100% seguro que el grueso del volumen procede del Alto Guadiana, siempre es así. Después el que más aporta suele ser el Gigüela y por último el Záncara, que es al que más le cuesta completar su recorrido.

----------


## DonQuijote

Las inundaciones grandes creo que se deben a reventones del cauce del Alto Guadiana, aqui hemos visto algun video, pero aunque no hubiera esos reventones el agua se sale igual y rellena las zonas mas bajas del terreno recuperando su antiguo cauce. Esto se debe a que la tierra se satura de agua y aparece en esas zonas bajas. El mayor caudal por supuesto viene de Peñarroya y una vez superadas las vias es facil que inunde toda la junta de los rios por la escasa pendiente del terreno.

----------


## faeton

La verdad es que es una gran cantidad de agua la que debe estar entrando al acuífero 23. Y parece que el gran suministrador es el desembalse de Peñarroya.  
Y lo del Záncara es increible. El cauce que es un auténtico colador, lo ha conseguido superar. 

Este es un vídeo del año 2010....

----------


## SanzLega

Fotos tomadas ayer sábado 13 de abril. El río Záncara a su paso por el puente romano que hay aguas arriba del Paraje de San Miguel, en el municipio de Pedro Muñoz.

----------


## Varanya

> Bueno, pues allá va:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63931292


Me habéis hecho llorar de emoción. Muchísimas gracias por el vídeo. Es de lo mejor que se ha visto por el foro. Es todo un placer disfrutar de tus aportaciones.

Sigue así y cudadín con los cables eléctricos y las copas de los árboles que no queremos que sufras ningún percance.

----------


## HENR

Espectacular Avioneto. A cuanta gente has hecho feliz. Muchas gracias.

Pues en 2010, la inundación fue aún mayor.

Esperemos que dentro de poco, nos pongas otro video y fotos, desde los Ojos del Guadiana a las Tablas.  Este fin de semana patee la zona, y ya se empiezan a unir unos afloramientos con otros, y empieza a tomar color el rio y ya se dibujaban algún que otro meandro, aunque todavia le faltará facilmente 2 metros, para que pueda circular el mismo.




> Bueno, pues allá va:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/63931292

----------


## REEGE

IMPRESIONANTE AVIONETO!!!! La guinda que le faltaba a las Tablas y el 23 la acabas de poner tu.

----------


## pyter

Muchísimas gracias Avioneto!!!!!!! 

para una vez que falto unos días me encuentro esta maravilla, impresionante, maravilloso, no tengo palabras... La zona está exuberante, llena de vida. 

Lo malo, el domingo en las tablas, demasiada afluencia (entiendo que todos queramos disfrutarlo), pero demasiado poco respeto, demasiado jaleo, botellas y envases abandonados o tirados (había dos botellas en la barca varada), papeleras ampliamente rebosadas en la zona de recepción..., en fin, desde aquí pido respeto por la Naturaleza y un poco de civismo.

----------


## pyter

Hola Perdiguera, creo que es lo mismo lo que llamábamos el azud y lo que llamábamos calzada romana.

----------


## HENR

Hola Avioneto, te he enviado un mensaje (e-mail), porque hay unos informativos que te quieren pedir permiso para usar tu video.


Por cierto, estas últimas fotos son de Villarrubia y de lo que antes eran las Tablas de Villarrubia con el Gigüela y la Madre Chica. Una pena, que no se haga nada por intentar recuperar más esta zona.





> Anoche me dejé en el tintero alguna foto más de las Tablas, de la zona más al Este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## HENR

Hoy toca ver informativos T5 a medio dia. 

Seguramente salga un video muy famoso (un trocito) últimamente en este foro "a vista de pajaro". Me han dicho que la previsión es sobre las 15:33, ...., pero claro, en el mundo de las noticias, ......, no se puede garantizar nada.

Gracias a "Avioneto"

Chao.

----------


## REEGE

Hola ahora me entero que igual el video de Avioneto o parte de él puede ser visto por toda España... Ha salido? Si alguien lo ha visto ya sabéis...
Colocar el enlace en el foro!!
Avioneto cóbrale un buen pellizco al Italiano de T5 por los derechos...jajaja
La verdad es que tus fotos y ese video eran ya lo único que le faltaba a la zona para volver a su esplendor.
Un millón de gracias por ese trabajo y cuidado en los vuelos.

----------


## HENR

Pues salio hoy.
http://www.telecinco.es/_5eb9588a

Pero muy, muy cortita. (20-30 segundos) A 2 minutos del final del video del informativo.

----------


## faeton

Que poco provecho han sacado de esas espectaculares imágenes de avioneto.

----------


## Chin93

Por cierto, estoy preparando una escapada para el viernes 26 a lo que viene a ser el acuífero 23, desde los Ojos hasta Las Pedroñeras... os haré un reportaje gráfico como es debido! Quizá debería esperarme más para darle tiempo a los Ojos?

----------


## REEGE

Has cambiado de "coche" para el video o es cosa de periodistas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Que poco tiempo les merece ver un milagro. Se ve que son más importantes el atajo de ladrones que tenemos en España. :Mad: 
Gracias por el enlace de la noticia Henr

----------


## tescelma

Al menos podían haber citado el autor del vídeo o poner un pie con su autor. No se ... me parece a mí.

----------


## Luján

> Al menos podían haber citado el autor del vídeo o poner un pie con su autor. No se ... me parece a mí.


Son periodistas, y son de telecinco. ¿Qué más quieres?

http://pjorge.com/2004/11/24/esas-langostas-voladoras/



Pero no son los únicos. El Daily Telegraph también mete la pata.

http://www.cadenaser.com/tecnologia/articulo/rita-barbera-nueva-directora-carcel-sicilia/csrcsrpor/20110725csrcsrtec_4/Tes

----------


## tescelma

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jajajajaja, muy bueno. Por algo huyo siempre de la prensa ... pánico me dan.

----------

